# Baby coelacanth - world's first photo



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.boingboing.net/2009/11/19/first-photo-of-baby.html

very. cool.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

very neat.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

full article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...mages-rare-living-fossil-coelacanth-fish.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow that's so wild...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Where can I get one. LOL


----------

